# Unmentionables



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

What if no one could mention names of any public lakes on this site, like say in the "Warm Water - Other Lakes... forum"? 

Why the special treatment for river rats? Do you _trouters_ have a disproportionate # of IDIOTS willing to give away their spots?

Just curious what you guys think would happen if that restriction was lifted. Would the trout fishing world spontaneoulsly come to an end?

:lol::evilsmile


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

the river would dry up... all trout would become extinct all because we lift this ban on the ms forum


----------



## TheSteelheadBum (Feb 7, 2006)

Internet reports do damage to all fisheries, bottom line... They are not the same as a magazine article or TV show as an internet report on a small trib has the power to bring a ton of guys crashing down on it the very next day. Walking all over the streambed doing damage, littering, keeping fish, the list goes on and on. Larger watersheds can handle this, but most streams and rivers in Michigan this would be detrimental to the health of the fishery. 

Lakes are different to an extent... You don't have wading damaging the very basis of their ecosystem "the food". While I can definitely see where reports could damage a small lake as well.

Bottom line internet reports are for guys who are so insecure in their abilities that they have to attempt and impress others every time they have an outing and catch some fish. These reports are just wrong in my opinion as they are just stressing out a fishery. Now a photo of a kid who got there first fish or a photo of an exceptionally nice fish, that's great, but like anything if internet reports are not moderated on they can become detrimental to the health of a ecosystem. Or if a guy posts and asks a question like "I have quite a drive to the river and was just wondering if it is blown or not?" Heck with gas prices, that is perfectly understandable, guys just need to realize what their actions cause as far as a negative impact on the very fisheries they love and I think many more people would use common sense when posting. Besides why on earth would one want to give away all of their secrets that they worked so hard to learn? Helping a guy out and giving them a handout are two completely different things...

In all honesty I would say, yes guys who fish rivers for Trout & Salmon are more likely to give away more spots than guys who fish warm water areas. The biggest reason being the cold water fisheries are a lot easier to recognize by a photo than many of the warm water fisheries. The second being you are probably dealing with the biggest ego's in the country when you enter the realm of steelhead fishing. These ego's need constant attention and stroking, thus people resort to pimping out any water they fish, just to be the hero for a moment. They don't think about the negative impact that report can have...


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

This topic is a site rule and not subject to debate. All else is simply opinion.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

TheSteelheadBum said:


> Internet reports do damage to all fisheries, bottom line...
> 
> Lakes are different to an extent... ...While I can definitely see where reports could damage a small lake as well.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:

Good answer!

The only thing that makes small lakes different from streams is that _locating_ fish is more difficult than in streams, & that's prob the only thing keeping warm water from suffering the same fate.

Yeah, I just can't understand a guy 'givin it up on the frst date' with regards to his fisihng spots and methods all over the www. I think you're right about his insecurity:lol:. Now _I can_ understand some guy who don't know s&$t trying to be a slime and 'get in the know' - 'on the cheap'! Happens all the time & I never say jack! :evilsmile 

I do post my share of fish pics here, but it's not a report, I'd never tell the whole WWW where, when, how, etc... you know, you guys gotta 'FIND YOUR OWN FISH!!' :lol: But some guys do. 

Fish pics are cool, and I never begrudge a guy for being proud and posting up, but a measure of discretion is always called for. I don't mention the names of the lakes I fish because I'm smart enough not to- unless it's Croton, I could show guys everything and she'd STILL put a whoopin on 'em! HAHAHA! I crop & edit my pics somewhat carefully, to ensure that there are fish there next time I'm out! lmao! 

Too funny about steelheaders' egos!! But I know some bass guys who have blimp-sized ego's too, but most of us fish for money and that changes the whole game!:evil:


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> This topic is a site rule and not subject to debate. All else is simply opinion.


I'm not trying to start a debate with the hopes of changing the rule, obviously, in this forum, the rule is NEEDED! :sad:
_Opinions_ RULE here, right? EVERYTHING is subject to debate!:lol:


I wondered why the 'Stream Forum' even *needs* this rule! It would seem trout guys *ARE* more likely to blab all over the world and ruin their own spots. 

In the 'Warm Water Forum', we don't need a rule like that. Guys just know to keep their mouth shut about their stash.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

sea nympho said:


> I'm not trying to start a debate with the hopes of changing the rule, obviously, in this forum, the rule is NEEDED! :sad:
> _Opinions_ RULE here, right? EVERYTHING is subject to debate!:lol:


Not if it gets shut down first. The insults are already flying and dividing us as fishermen. It's only a matter of time before it is shut down as no good can come from this IMO.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Fair enough, STEIN.

Sorry if any of the blabbers were offended, I didn't think I was saying anything that everyone else hadn't already thought to themselves.

If thread shut down based solely on what's been said, that's pretty restrictive and seems to me to be against the general charter of the site in the first place.

Didn't realize forum so PC, whatever, later.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

This debate comes up about every six months, seems to coincide with steelhead and salmon season. You guys can debate this to death for all I care. For me its a tired debate, but you guys can have at it. Threads like this always seem to cause some resentment, as this one already has.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

sea nympho said:


> I'm not trying to start a debate with the hopes of changing the rule, obviously, in this forum, the rule is NEEDED! :sad:
> _Opinions_ RULE here, right? EVERYTHING is subject to debate!:lol:


I was simply adding my opinion to this debate. Seen it happening for over 7 years now and it always ends up going round and round.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

sea nympho said:


> I'm not trying to start a debate with the hopes of changing the rule, obviously, in this forum, the rule is NEEDED! :sad:
> _Opinions_ RULE here, right? EVERYTHING is subject to debate!:lol:
> 
> 
> ...


Actually what RULES this site is the ownerships understanding that most sportsman like to come to a site where their particular type of fishing is not bashed or insulted. It also understands the bioligical concerns that are sometimes raised by posting about smaller rivers. With membership getting close to 27,000 I would say the choices made were pretty effective


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Nothing was "bashed or insulted" :lol:.

It's not my fault some guys spill the beans, _I don't_. But a couple of the streams on the "Oh my God, you can't mention that river or all hell will break loose" List don't need to be there. Thats's my opinion, and you are all welcome to yours. 

If folks fishing streams are more inclined to brag about it in a way that is detrimental to their continued fishing success, again, that's not *my* fault. 

I _only _asked the questions: 
*Why the difference between the Warm Water & Stream Forums? *
*Why the need for the rule here, and not there?*

Those are completely legitimate questions.


----------



## mtw290 (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree that there needs to be a certain level of discretion concerning thread content, but I find the overall willingness of people to provide basic information to be disconcerting at times. I'm new to Michigan and while I'm an avid outdoorsman, I've had little experience with steelhead or salmon fishing. I'd like to get some advice and directions to public access that are often difficult to track down because the MDNR website is about as intuitive as screen doors on a submarine. I'm not searching for honey holes or trying to pry into anyone's business, but, heck, one time I asked what a coffer dam was and I got silence as a reply. Some help for a newbie! I've found that users of other MS forums are much more willing to help with basic questions about gear, access, and techniques.

Another facet to this conversation is the idea that the MS forum actually has an effect on conserving stream integrity by not allowing posts about some streams, holes, or access points. This is an utter fallacy. I have not been to a stream or river during salmon or steelhead season without it being over-run with hardlegs. I don't know about you, but I can't seem to get away from people when I'm fishing. Personally, I don't want your spots because as the old adage goes, "it's hard to catch other people's fish," but I perceive a lack of helpful advice that is indicative of a harsh attitude towards the recruitment of new steelhead or salmon anglers. This is a mistake, IMO.

I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers, just stating how I, as a new member, view the situation. It is what it is, and I'm not trying to change the status quo. I've come to the realization that I need to drastically lower my expectations for what the coldwater species forum can provide. My rant is over - you may cuss me as you please!!!:lol:


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

mtw290 said:


> I've found that users of other MS forums are much more willing to help with basic questions about gear, access, and techniques...*but I perceive a lack of helpful advice that is indicative of a harsh attitude towards the recruitment of new steelhead or salmon anglers*. This is a mistake, IMO.


You'd be correct on all counts! :lol: Sad but true facts. Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

mtw290 said:


> I agree that there needs to be a certain level of discretion concerning thread content, but I find the overall willingness of people to provide basic information to be disconcerting at times. I'm new to Michigan and while I'm an avid outdoorsman, I've had little experience with steelhead or salmon fishing. I'd like to get some advice and directions to public access that are often difficult to track down because the MDNR website is about as intuitive as screen doors on a submarine. I'm not searching for honey holes or trying to pry into anyone's business, but, heck, one time I asked what a coffer dam was and I got silence as a reply. Some help for a newbie! I've found that users of other MS forums are much more willing to help with basic questions about gear, access, and techniques.
> 
> Another facet to this conversation is the idea that the MS forum actually has an effect on conserving stream integrity by not allowing posts about some streams, holes, or access points. This is an utter fallacy. I have not been to a stream or river during salmon or steelhead season without it being over-run with hardlegs. I don't know about you, but I can't seem to get away from people when I'm fishing. Personally, I don't want your spots because as the old adage goes, "it's hard to catch other people's fish," but I perceive a lack of helpful advice that is indicative of a harsh attitude towards the recruitment of new steelhead or salmon anglers. This is a mistake, IMO.
> 
> I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers, just stating how I, as a new member, view the situation. It is what it is, and I'm not trying to change the status quo. I've come to the realization that I need to drastically lower my expectations for what the coldwater species forum can provide. My rant is over - you may cuss me as you please!!!:lol:


 
Do what most of the good steelhead anglers have done. Grab some maps and spend alot of time traveling around in search of chrome. Maybe buy some of the river pimp mapbooks and start there. Talk to anglers on the river, some will share some info and some will not. The internet is a helpful tool but it has certainly been downer for alot of steelheaders that put the work in the first place. Alot of the spots that I used to fish for salmon and steelhead had half of the pressure that they do now, it is funny that a few people started posting pics and posting reports on them and now they get overcrowded when the fish are around. Sure it is great being handed the info but it is sad for alot of others when a spot that they once fished is ruined by crowds.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

The rule is needed. Period. I have been up and down a few select rivers in Michigan, and can tell where some fish were caught just by looking at the pictures. With membership at 27,000 just like Stein said, many of those people don't post but are simply looking for a free handout IMO. For example, take the March issue of Michigan Out of Doors. I can (and so can many others) tell you exactly where that steelhead was caught. I know it didn't name the hole of the river, but the picture tells all. I don't even post pictures on Facebook of where some of the fish I catch were caught because there are a few creepers that I am friends with on there always looking for that free hand out. As you said earlier, it is much easier to locate fish in rivers, and if you know exactly where to go because someone told you on the internet, BAM.....you are on fish. I know of more than a couple people who don't keep steelhead that spilled beans to the wrong person and the next time they went back there all the fish had been caught and roped. It's all about preserving the fishery.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Alpha Buck said:


> Do what most of the good steelhead anglers have done. Grab some maps and spend alot of time traveling around in search of chrome. Maybe buy some of the river pimp mapbooks and start there. Talk to anglers on the river, some will share some info and some will not. The internet is a helpful tool but it has certainly been downer for alot of steelheaders that put the work in the first place. Alot of the spots that I used to fish for salmon and steelhead had half of the pressure that they do now, it is funny that a few people started posting pics and posting reports on them and now they get overcrowded when the fish are around. Sure it is great being handed the info but it is sad for alot of others when a spot that they once fished is ruined by crowds.


I didn't think the guy was being a slime looking for a handout, just wanted to know what a coffer dam was. There IS a difference between folks looking for a handout-shortcut and those looking for more general info, I see many guys asking legit questions on this forum and getting shafted.

But yes you're absolutely right, and your suggestions are golden. A man's gotta put his time in. And I'm also sure that it has been some sort of a downer for the old-school, hard-knock steelheaders. But then again, many of _them_ are on this site too, so there's a bit of a dichotomy there. 

One more point & I'm done, I SWEAR!:lol: It seems a little wierd to me for guys to be haggling over spots in downtown GR, it IS a metro area w/ a lot of people, EXPECT crowds! That's why I don't fish there!

Tight lines, all. And may your 'spot' be empty of anglers and full of fish.


----------



## TheSteelheadBum (Feb 7, 2006)

Spots on the Grand are not what is in serious legitimate danger from posting on the internet. Same deal with the Joe, but many of their tributaries can not handle the pressure an internet report can bring crashing down on them. Was talking with a friend in the Michigan DNR a while back who was talking about these internet forums and the definite negative impacts they have had on many fisheries in the state. We are not talking about your spot being crowded, but legitimate damage being done to the ecosystems by careless/uneducated anglers. Whether it be they are walking all over spawning gravel crushing eggs or just doing damage to the streambed with careless wading. These things are caused by small water having a report posted on them and the following day the amount of angling pressure going up ten fold. Something that would not happen without the internet. I am not saying this site is guilty of causing this as in reality the only people that are really guilty are the people whom are not smart enough to realize the damage their little photo's and reports are doing...

As for whining that nobody answered what a coffer dam is! Type it into google! Should be able to come up with all the info in the world. This is a prime example of people "EXPECTING" something for nothing.... Get real!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Good grief.

Cofferdam:

A cofferdam is temporary barrier for excluding water from an area that is normally submerged. Made commonly of wood, steel, or concrete sheet piling (see pile ), cofferdams are used in constructing the foundations of dams, bridges, and similar subaqueous structures and for temporary drydocks. If double sheeting is utilized, the space between the sheets is usually filled with clay and gravel. 

By this definition (and all the others I found) the dam below 6th street isn't really a coffer.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

This forum *should* be an appropriate place to ask what a coffer dam is 

What, exactly, *ARE* people _allowed _to talk about or ask here! Seems to me if no one can ask _any_ questions, the forum is pointless. :lol:

If someone asks in the Warm Water Forum what a breakline is, for exapmle, he'll get an honest response & be helped. But here, everyone just fears another pair of boots in the river. That's not sportsmanlike, IMO.


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

sea nympho said:


> One more point & I'm done, I SWEAR!:lol: It seems a little wierd to me for guys to be haggling over spots in downtown GR, it IS a metro area w/ a lot of people, EXPECT crowds! That's why I don't fish there!


You should not assume where I fish. I was not even talking about the Grand or anywhere near it. Some people do drive more than 10 miles to fish. 

By the way, I was not calling the guy a "slime". Whatever that means? I was just trying to shoot some knowledge his way.


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

sea nympho said:


> If someone asks in the Warm Water Forum what a breakline is, for exapmle, he'll get an honest response & be helped. But here, everyone just fears another pair of boots in the river. That's not sportsmanlike, IMO.


You are comparing apples to oranges, anyone that has any good amount of time in on both rivers and lakes knows that! If you do not like the coldwater forum than why do you jump on here and try to stir things up? 

To be honest I would rather see one less pair of boots in the river, and I am sure I am not alone on that one.

I doubt anyone was too worried about the guy finding out what a coffer dam was. More than likely no one felt like typing an answer.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

This made for some good reading material, and thats about it!


----------



## dewman22 (Jan 3, 2008)

TheSteelheadBum said:


> Spots on the Grand are not what is in serious legitimate danger from posting on the internet. Same deal with the Joe, but many of their tributaries can not handle the pressure an internet report can bring crashing down on them. Was talking with a friend in the Michigan DNR a while back who was talking about these internet forums and the definite negative impacts they have had on many fisheries in the state. We are not talking about your spot being crowded, but legitimate damage being done to the ecosystems by careless/uneducated anglers. Whether it be they are walking all over spawning gravel crushing eggs or just doing damage to the streambed with careless wading. These things are caused by small water having a report posted on them and the following day the amount of angling pressure going up ten fold. Something that would not happen without the internet. I am not saying this site is guilty of causing this as in reality the only people that are really guilty are the people whom are not smart enough to realize the damage their little photo's and reports are doing...
> 
> As for whining that nobody answered what a coffer dam is! Type it into google! Should be able to come up with all the info in the world. This is a prime example of people "EXPECTING" something for nothing.... Get real!


LIGHTEN UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheSteelheadBum (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, someone should be able to ask what a coffer dam is on here and there is nothing wrong with it, but when you come on here and start whining and complaining that nobody answered your question, you are acting like it is expected of others to answer your question. 

Nobody even has the courtesy to be thankful of the information that is "GIVEN" to them. These forums are now swaying towards people actually expecting every question they have to be answered, and yes there is nothing wrong with answering questions and I myself have no problem helping a guy out, but when he starts getting cocky because nobody helped him that is ridiculous. Prime example of why the U.S. is being out competed in every market in the world. Laziness...... That just really bothers me, maybe it's just me, but I think many guys are sick of people who expect hand outs as well....

This does not mean everyone is like this as many people have helped me over the years and I know I have helped a lot of people, but you never expect anything of anyone and when they don't go out of their way to answer your question, complain about it.....


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Alpha Buck said:


> You should not assume where I fish. I was not even talking about the Grand or anywhere near it. Some people do drive more than 10 miles to fish.
> 
> By the way, I was not calling the guy a "slime". Whatever that means? I was just trying to shoot some knowledge his way.


I didn't assume, the picture/article in MOD was mentioned in this discussion in the context of it being too informative, I was responding to that.

'Slime' is my word for dudes looking for a handout. I got no love for those wishing to capitalize on _my_ years of hard work in fishing. They can find their own fish!:lol:



Alpha Buck said:


> You are comparing apples to oranges, anyone that has any good amount of time in on both rivers and lakes knows that! If you do not like the coldwater forum than why do you jump on here and try to stir things up?
> 
> To be honest I would rather see one less pair of boots in the river, and I am sure I am not alone on that one.
> 
> I doubt anyone was too worried about the guy finding out what a coffer dam was. More than likely no one felt like typing an answer.


Exactly! Most here might rather the guy just gets frusrated and never sets foot in the river. That's wrong. 

Not apples to oranges, just simple definitions. What possible harm could come from exlaining to the guy what a coffer is? Just too lazy to respond? Then what are they _doing_ here in the first place?

You'd think someone who grew up on the PM in Baldwin would understand this forum, and _trouters_, and flies-only water, and wooden landing nets and wading staffs, the competition, and all that fashion-show, prima-donna crap , etc... but I don't, it's all greek to me. See you out on the river, but don't worry I don't waste much of my time on trout, I'm catfishing...unless I'm hungry, then I'll whack 3 steelheads or a limit of 16"+ browns!:corkysm55 Put & Take!!


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

TheSteelheadBum said:


> but when you come on here and start whining and complaining that nobody answered your question, you are acting like it is expected of others to answer your question.
> 
> 
> This does not mean everyone is like this as many people have helped me over the years and I know I have helped a lot of people, but you never expect anything of anyone and when they don't go out of their way to answer your question, compalin about it.....


I didn't complain about questions not being answered, I brought up the question of WHY the restrictions on river naming. And why the diff between guys who primarily fish lakes & those who prefer rivers (for salmonids).

I never got the impression the guy EXPECTED anything, but folks' true colors show through when someone's legit question goes unanswered. Although a hundred people took the time to look at the thread, no one responded. The proof's in the pudding, you see.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

I like how you said that a lake is harder to find fish in than a river, i think that is bs lakes are easy to find fish most of the time and also those fish are much, much easier to catch, i would know i fish both.:evil:


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

fowl assasination said:


> I like how you said that a lake is harder to find fish in than a river, i think that is bs lakes are easy to find fish most of the time and also those fish are much, much easier to catch, i would know i fish both.:evil:


Are you the only one who fishes both? Oh wait, I do to, and so do a million other dudes.

Fish in rivers ARE easier to locate, sorry if you disagree. The current PUTS the fish in predictable places. I wasn't talking about finding bluegill in lakes & I wasn't saying lakes are so hard or something. If you're so good at finding fish in lakes then come fish a bass tourney against me, and don't forget your CASH!:evilsmile


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow this is funny, yah bass fishing is where its at man or better yet catfish dont get me wrong baked bass is good:corkysm55 errr no! and there not really that fun to catch especially on heavy line like MOST of you guys use, I cant believe that i got suckered in to this stupid thread. But its fun.And by the way you should come up here and fish steelhead and see who catches more if you think its so easy!


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

who fishes warm water lakes anyways?:lol:


----------



## TheSteelheadBum (Feb 7, 2006)

sea nympho said:


> I didn't complain about questions not being answered, I brought up the question of WHY the restrictions on river naming. And why the diff between guys who primarily fish lakes & those who prefer rivers (for salmonids).
> 
> I never got the impression the guy EXPECTED anything, but folks' true colors show through when someone's legit question goes unanswered. Although a hundred people took the time to look at the thread, no one responded. The proof's in the pudding, you see.


Yeah heaven forbid we wouldn't all jump right on answering someones question... I think people are more than willing to answer questions here on the site, including myself. Just look through the archives...

You ever think out of those 100 people nobody knew the answer? I never even seen the post, but can't say I would take the time to answer a question that a guy could toss up "coffer dam" on google and get a better description than I could give off the top of my head...

The guy simply put was complaining that nobody answered his question, if that isn't expecting something then I don't know what is....


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey, you jumped in, don't blame me! :lol:

You think I'm clueless about fishing for steel? Because I make money fishing for bass and have more catfish master angler awards than you have years since graduation. I _grew up_ fishing steel on the Pere Marquette, when you were in diapers!

I accept your challenge, how much money are you willing to lose?


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

I would have to disagree with you buddy!! I can its a lot harder to catch a steelhead then a ******* bass. Plus I would rather catch one steelhead for every thousand bass i catch. Its kinda like ice fishing for panfish. I could care less what you fish for to be frank, if thats what floats your boat then go for it.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

yah you must be the master angler pro fisherman GOD! Sorry i wasnt born earlier, it really wasnt up to me. And by the way you wouldnt stand a chance son, i am the stealhead king and nobody can outfish me and i can prove it! I would even say that i could catch 3 fish to your one! OR MORE and thats pretty much a fact! I would know! I am the stealhead king!


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

Now he's talking up his master angler awards for catfish give me a break! I could care less. Its like shooting a 20 point buck, it doesn't mean anything. So you might be good/ lucky at catching cats whoopydoo.


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

sea nympho said:


> This forum *should* be an appropriate place to ask what a coffer dam is
> 
> What, exactly, *ARE* people _allowed _to talk about or ask here! Seems to me if no one can ask _any_ questions, the forum is pointless. :lol:
> 
> If someone asks in the Warm Water Forum what a breakline is, for exapmle, he'll get an honest response & be helped. But here, everyone just fears another pair of boots in the river. That's not sportsmanlike, IMO.


 i agree 100%


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

whew, im glad thats over and no im not the master like he thinks he is but i catch enough fish to make me happy and i dont have to prove anything to anybody else and thats just fine with me. I knew i shouldnt have got into this one but it was just so tempting:lol:


----------



## Domepiece (Dec 29, 2005)

just so gomer doesnt start complaining ...when i feel the need to consider myself a ******* i fish warm water lakes...


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

Domepiece said:


> just so gomer doesnt start complaining ...when i feel the need to consider myself a ******* i fish warm water lakes...


Nothing like a 2 pound bass on 25 pound Fireline!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Is it bass season yet??

Tell you guys what... when a steelhead fisherman wins over $2 million in prize money and has multi-million dollar endorsement contracts I'll give up bass fishing. Till then I have a goal in my fishing career that I hope to reach someday... for me the rivers are only for the time between Dec. 31 and the last Saturday in April. I catch my fair share of river fish... but lately I have been keeping it ALL to myself as to avoid all the ridicule that comes whenever someone on this site posts a picture or makes a report. I've just grown tired of it over the years... same old same old from the same 3-5 people every time.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Why sing about anything on the net? Why feel tempted? Fish, go home, call your lame-ass friends, repeat above. End of story. 

Fishing reports boil down to either a) vanity, in which case yer a gotdam douche or b) you're insecure and seeking approval from people you never met, which also makes you a stupid f-ing douche. or c) you're a river-whore, which makes you a total and complete worthless pimpdouche.


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

This thread reminds me of why I stop going to TSS! 

Personally I would prefer NO RIVER NAMES!!!! And I see no problem with doing the same for small lakes. The INTERNET does not help with already over crowded places. Some people view these threads as their personal information guide on when and where to fish.
Get off your ass and go fishing!!!!!!!!!!! It's not hard.

The pier thread is the worst every other day some guy posting about getting his limit of Ho' on the St. Joe pier. Now you can't find place to park! Better get there a couple of hours before light or you'll never find a spot!

And too the guy who thinks posting on the St. Joe river has no effect on pressure,obviously spends more time on the computer than fishing the river! There is limited places to put on the waders to go fish the JOE.


----------



## TheSteelheadBum (Feb 7, 2006)

bowonly said:


> And too the guy who thinks posting on the St. Joe river has no effect on pressure,obviously spends more time on the computer than fishing the river! There is limited places to put on the waders to go fish the JOE.


Try reading.... It helps! My statement said that reports on the Joe don't have much of a negative impact on the eco-system like they would a small tributary. Never said anything about an increase in pressure. I would venture to say I put more time on the Joe in the last year than you have in 10 years, so believe me when I say this I know what these reports do "bring in a flood of non-local guys like yourself", but you are never going to stop them so you might as well take a hit and be cool with them on the big rivers and be happy that they are keeping the small stuff off the boards. There is actually a TON of places to access and wade the Joe if you are limited to being a bank billy. It's just people don't look past the dam's and are to lazy to actually try new things.... You see I am not concerned with not having my spot to fish due to crowds as there is always other spots, but what does concern me is the well being of fragile eco-systems that can be harmed by internet reports pages. I guess I just look at it from a much less selfish standpoint...


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

bombcast said:


> Why sing about anything on the net? Why feel tempted? Fish, go home, call your lame-ass friends, repeat above. End of story.
> 
> Fishing reports boil down to either a) vanity, in which case yer a gotdam douche or b) you're insecure and seeking approval from people you never met, which also makes you a stupid f-ing douche. or c) you're a river-whore, which makes you a total and complete worthless pimpdouche.


 
I guess I'll add you to the 3-5 people that always think people have alterior motives. 

MOST (and I can prove that statement) guys on this site enjoy (yes ENJOY) pics of fish. Even our fearless leader Steve says the more pictures the better! I guess if you don't like it... leave.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

TheSteelheadBum said:


> In all honesty I would say, yes guys who fish rivers for Trout & Salmon are more likely to give away more spots than guys who fish warm water areas.


I disagree with this statement. One warm water guy in particular just seems to have the need to mention a non-mentionable river or creek anyways & even contradicts himself in his own statements. This has happened on multiple occasions, but who has time to search through 8,700+ posts, even with a search function? :lol:

Reply #5 & #8 from a previously closed thread about un-mentionable creeks & streams: CLICK HERE




waterfoul said:


> I guess I'll add you to the 3-5 people that always think people have alterior motives.
> 
> MOST (and I can prove that statement) guys on this site enjoy (yes ENJOY) pics of fish. Even our fearless leader Steve says the more pictures the better! I guess if you don't like it... leave.


Speaking of ulterior motives & enjoyment of pictures on this website: 

CLICK HERE for original thread content.... :chillin:










*Note: All material contained in this thread is owned by Michigan-Sportsman.com Copyright ©2000 - 2008.*


----------



## TheSteelheadBum (Feb 7, 2006)

Now that is funny! Silly Gravel raker, snagging/lining's for fools....


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

TheSteelheadBum said:


> Silly Gravel raker, snagging/lining's for fools....


The funny part about this website is, you never have to *mention* anything! Everyone else does it for you! :chillin:


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

bombcast said:


> Why sing about anything on the net? Why feel tempted? Fish, go home, call your lame-ass friends, repeat above. End of story.
> 
> Fishing reports boil down to either a) vanity, in which case yer a gotdam douche or b) you're insecure and seeking approval from people you never met, which also makes you a stupid f-ing douche. or c) you're a river-whore, which makes you a total and complete worthless pimpdouche.


This is the best post I have seen in a long time. Not that I agree 100%, thats what makes us individuals, but love the breakdown!!!!


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Wanted to say again that I support the sites rule, & Im was never here to challenge it. Im still curious, howver, what exactly makes the difference on this issue between streams & small lakes. Must be a combination of factors. I accept the fact that w/out the rule enforced, guys like _Alpha_ & _Bum_ are correct to assume the impact would mean the difference between the vibrant, sustainable fishery some of us enjoy now and a desperate, failing one in which the limits of science, fisheries mgt, & enforcement would be pushed beyond their capacity. Thanks _Alpha_ & _Bum_ our discussions reinforced these notions Ive always been aware of, but havent been facing personally for some time now. Been spoiled for years now with free, guided floats down the PM in _clakas_. LOL! Hearing your side of things had made me much more aware of the personal things at stake, here. You guys seem to be doing well, & I congratulate you. Honest, forthright, sometimes spirited, discussions like this can bring about better understanding between people with differing opinions, but sometimes people just poke in going off half-cocked because they picked apart someones words or misunderstand the context of the discussion. But its all in good fun, no harm intended!  
_Fowl Assassination_, I hope you, too, know it is all in good fun . Its just that saying, fish are harder to locate in rivers(fish have much fewer options due to current forces, limited depth, limited cover, etc), & fish bite way easier in lakes(maybe salmon), and that I should know, I do both (who doesnt?) are SO absurd, & I dont believe a consensus here would support the 1st two statements. But to each his own. We should fish, could probably learn a lot from each other because we must have came up quite different. Thats cool, I like learning, especially from those coming from a different angle because its then when I learn the most. 

Anyone know if _The Grand_ is 50 degrees yet? Is there a link to that info on the net?


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Well that was just my point of view maybe its wrong and it probably is , but thats just the way that i think and you may, and probably do catch more fish and you would prolly spank me in a tourny for any fish, but to me that doesnt really matter. The only time that i really have pressure on me to catch fish is in a few of the salmon tourney's, and when i mate for charters. This being said i went a LITTLE off topic anyways but it was fun. And you know that the cold water guys and the warm water guys are not soposed to agree we are enemys for stuff like this. But when it all boils down we are all the same and i know that we would stick together in tough times.:smile-mad


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

TheSteelheadBum said:


> Try reading.... It helps! My statement said that reports on the Joe don't have much of a negative impact on the eco-system like they would a small tributary. ...*but you are never going to stop them so you might as well take a hit and be cool with them on the big rivers and be happy that they are keeping the small stuff off the boards*. There is actually a TON of places to access and wade the Joe if you are limited to being a bank billy. It's just people don't look past the dam's and are to lazy to actually try new things.... You see I am not concerned with not having my spot to fish due to crowds as there is always other spots, but what does concern me is the well being of fragile eco-systems that can be harmed by internet reports pages. *I guess I just look at it from a much less selfish standpoint*...






Adam Peterson said:


> I can its a lot harder to catch a steelhead then a ******* bass.


Bass aren't the _only_ inhabitors of 'warm water', you know, and steelehead aren't the _only_ fish in streams. And it's ONLY harder to LAND a steelhead. 



fowl assasination said:


> I would even say that i could catch 3 fish to your one! OR MORE and thats pretty much a fact! I would know! I am the stealhead king!


3-1 :lol: All hail The King!!



Adam Peterson said:


> Now he's talking up his master angler awards for catfish give me a break! I could care less. Its like shooting a 20 point buck, it doesn't mean anything. So you might be good/ lucky at catching cats whoopydoo.


How many you got? Thought so.:lol: You see, I talk some trash, all in good fun, but I can back it up and that's the difference. You might be good at catching steel? Whoppydoo. But if you don't have a pocket of MAA's, why challenge someone who does that it doesn't matter? And I only invoked that in response to direct accusations.:lol:



Ultra-Light said:


>


I've seen this pic a few times now, and what exactly am I supposed to be seeing, here??? I don't get it 

Is this what a 'liner' looks like? Because I know what liners look like, & they ususally pimp fly gear.:lol: They call it 'fishing', but I've watched 'em, they floss those mofo's till the hook hits the corner of the mouth. Salmon too, even more so. 

The guys in the pic look like every other guy I see out wading for steelhead.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

sea nympho said:


> Is this what a 'liner' looks like? Because I know what liners look like, & they ususally pimp fly gear.:lol: They call it 'fishing', but I've watched 'em, they floss those mofo's till the hook hits the corner of the mouth. Salmon too, even more so.


I never personally called 'those guys in the picture' a liner. There is no need to, as there is plenty of content already stored on this site to provide such a accusation. :lol:


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

That pic was taken on a certain section of an unmentionable that is nothing but gravel redds. It was taken on a near 70 degree day when the water temps were pushing above 50 degrees and the steelhead wanted to do nothing but reproduce. Sure, there are plenty of other guys out there flossing the spawners with stone flies too, but anybody with much experience in river fishing knows that it is a very lame way to fish.

As far as your catfish master angler awards go...Who cares? Do you also try to get MAA for suckers, carp, dogfish, sheephead and other rough species? Maybe they will start giving out awards for Gobies and you can add a few of those to your resume. Most of the fishermen that I know would throw any of the rough species back without even thinking of trying to get a MAA for them. What a joke.

Also, You make money fishing for bass? How much did you profit last year? Surprised you don't have a nicer boat considering the large tourneys you must be winning...You and the waterfoul must still be waiting on that $2million dollar jackpot eh?:lol:

How much do the MS.com Monday bass tourneys pay out to the winner?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Man I love that picture. The STALKER who took the picture on the other hand... right there in the 3-5 people catagory. Not that anyone asked but I was tossing a spinnerbait nearly the entire day... and only caught one fish that day... the 100+ guys downstream of me that day were catching a LOT of fish though... using whatever technique they wanted or are accustomed to.

Funny how whenever I make a single post in this section some prima donna a-hole seems brings that picture to the top. Great Picture isn't it? 

Oh, and find ONE thread where I've posted a fishing report or a picture about ANY river in Michigan since that a-hole prick stalker took that picture and then made up whatever story he fealt like telling that day. It's not for lack of fishing or lack of catching fish. All of you "river gods" can ONCE AGAIN kiss my ass...


Hye TJD... I'd tell you how much money I grossed last year but It's none of your f-ing business... kinda like how I choose to river fish... none of your f-ing business. You know, for someone that doens't know me from moses you sure make a LOT of assumptions.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

waterfoul said:


> Not that anyone asked but I was tossing a *spinnerbait* nearly the entire day... and only caught one fish that day...


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=179343&highlight=tussle

From your first post in that thread,


waterfoul said:


> Fished yet a different place this morning. Took this fish on a *stone fly*.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

TJD said:


> That pic was taken on a certain section of an unmentionable that is nothing but gravel redds. It was taken on a near 70 degree day when the water temps were pushing above 50 degrees and the steelhead wanted to do nothing but reproduce. Sure, there are plenty of other guys out there flossing the spawners with stone flies too, but anybody with much experience in river fishing knows that it is a very lame way to fish.
> 
> As far as your catfish master angler awards go...Who cares? Do you also try to get MAA for suckers, carp, dogfish, sheephead and other rough species? Maybe they will start giving out awards for Gobies and you can add a few of those to your resume. Most of the fishermen that I know would throw any of the rough species back without even thinking of trying to get a MAA for them. What a joke.
> 
> ...


And it is your business how??? I get tired of seeing people judge and assume.

This is a Outdoors site with fishing forums catered towards reports and disdcussions, not for judging and bashing. Fishing however, wherever, and for whatever legal is the individuals perogative and not subject to bashing IMHO from my understanding of the site rules, and furthermore why be pricks at all on here or any other forum, if people dont like what goes on here, then why visit the site??????


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> You know, for someone that doens't know me from moses you sure make a LOT of assumptions.


:lol:


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

TJD said:


> ... but anybody with much experience in river fishing knows that it is a very lame way to fish.
> 
> As far as your catfish master angler awards go...Who cares? Do you also try to get MAA for suckers, carp, dogfish, sheephead and other *rough *species?
> 
> ...


How transparent your lack of education in the matters of general fishing is!:lol: Catfish are *not* classified a rough species and flatheads are true predators of the first magnitude! :lol: That was a completely ignorant staement, you must have never have caught one. Certainly never a big one. _Please, please, please, _come fisgh against us in the monday nighters, you'll be a DONATOR for sure! If *you* come, I'll win more!:evilsmile 

I made just under $100 fishing some small tourneys. Which I presume is $100 more than YOU made fishing last year! LMAO!!! HAHAHAHA! _No big deal_ for sure, but heads & shoulders better than you! 

Now you're talkin't trash about my boat? That's the most lame & stupid thing I've ever heard. My boat's awesome, 14 seasons & counting!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

TJD said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=179343&highlight=tussle
> 
> From your first post in that thread,


 
That fish yes... but how long did I fish a fly that day? Do you know? Is it any of your business? Nope to all of the above. Fact is I had 2 flys in my jacket that day and lost them both on snags. Fact is that fish darted about 3' to get to my fly. Lined fish? Hell no.

Go play with your prima donna river friends TJD. Fact is you seem a bit jealous of other's fishing and their abilities to catch fish. Judging by some of the PM's you sent me. Want to trade quotes?? Your last one said "When was the last time you even caught a steelhead?" I answered you straight away... but you ASSUMED I don't catch any fish because I didn't post any pics or reports. By your own methods... I would HAVE to assume you NEVER catch a single fish by your TOTAL lack of pictures and reports. Sound fair to you??


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

bombcast said:


> Why sing about anything on the net? Why feel tempted? Fish, go home, call your lame-ass friends, repeat above. End of story.
> 
> Fishing reports boil down to either a) vanity, in which case yer a gotdam douche or b) you're insecure and seeking approval from people you never met, which also makes you a stupid f-ing douche. or c) you're a river-whore, which makes you a total and complete worthless pimpdouche.


 

:lol::evilsmile


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I think we are up to over 30 incidents of name calling and now we're at each others throats. Can't we all just get along and at least tolerate each other? Not a very good example of sportsmanlike discussion so far. 

:help:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

He started it!! LOL!!!

I'm done. Again. Seems there are just a FEW guys in this section who think they know all and that anyone not fishing WITH them must be against them. Simple minds perhaps? Afraid to think outside the [river] box perhaps?? I just love all the assumptions made by the few about the many.

Hey Stein... maybe this thread should be locked out? Lord knows I won't fight you on it.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

shesh what the he$$ happened to sportsmanship ........ my god i catch more fish .........i catch bigger fish ...........come challenge me.............. you never caught this you cant do that ...............your a bunch of grown men well i thought anyway grow up......... who cares how other people fish and what they fish for or who made money on what or what kinda boat they use as long as there legal who cares


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

:lol: The funny thing is you don't ever see any coldwater river "prima donnas" going into the warmwater forums and starting threads just to stir the pot.

I guess some people have nothing better to do.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> who cares how other people fish and what they fish for or who made money on what or what kinda boat they use as long as there legal who cares


Well yeah, that's the point isn't it? At the same time, if you get into a bunch of fish and there's not many people around, why advertise it? Certain rivers and certain sections draw crowds no matter what--however, that doesn't mean the rest of said river is un fishable. There's nothing worse than doing the leg work to find some new water and then later on, here comes someone posting giant pics of the area and saying, "We killed 'em! And the best thing is there was no one around!!!!" 

Just fish, for crying out loud. Those of us who are out on a regular basis and have some success utilize the same tools that are available to everyone. Waterflow info, weather reports, lake conditions, whatever. Are there fish in river X? Well, it's April and the water's up. What do you think? Go...get in your car and go fish. If you get some, you get some. If you don't--oh well.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

But I love my warm water brethren. WE don't bicker about this lake and that spot or that fish like the river prima donnas do. Never happens. We know how to get along with each other. Something we learned waaaaay back in kindergarden and 1st grade. My bet is many of you river guys never got that check mark in the box in front of "Plays well with others."


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> I think we are up to over 30 incidents of name calling and now we're at each others throats. Can't we all just get along and at least tolerate each other? Not a very good example of sportsmanlike discussion so far.


I never _took _it outside the realm of a spirited discussion between peers of differing opinions. Others feel the need to chime-in and be rude in doing so b/c they think it makes them look cool or something. That's not my problem. If I feel like it I respond to their dimunitives case-by-case and provide whatever evidence is nessesary to back up what I say. Many others here have not even done that.



float n steel said:


> shesh what the he$$ happened to sportsmanship ........ my god i catch more fish .........i catch bigger fish ...........come challenge me.............. you never caught this you cant do that ...............your a bunch of grown men well i thought anyway grow up......... who cares how other people fish and what they fish for or who made money on what or what kinda boat they use as long as there legal who cares


Again, some people _choose_ to interject in a confrontational manner and start throwing assumptions and taunts around, I didn't do that here. I did respond to individual affronts. I think they're mostly blowhards having a good time, likely lesser fisherman passing themselves off as something special. I'm NOT anything special, and if they can't back-up at least what I can, then they ain't special either, for sure. 

All in good fun. 





TJD said:


> :lol: The funny thing is you don't ever see any coldwater river "prima donnas" going into the warmwater forums and starting threads just to stir the pot.
> 
> I guess some people have nothing better to do.


Rainy day, personal affronts, I'm still trying to figure out *what makes the difference between forums here*! Very few answers to the question so far and none of them fully explain this phenomenon!

I fish warm *&* cold waters, so I use both forums. Hope that's OK.

I thought I could get some clarity on the issue I poted about, guess I was wrong. Sorry for the waste of time!:lol:


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> I thought I could get some clarity on the issue


For clarity, the keyword is "discretion"--some people need to use it. If you're out on the lower Lollipop River and you did well and you only passed three boats all day, why run home and post some report and giant pics on the internet? Can a person not sleep at night unless they do that? I mean, there's no pressure down there and some guy's posting pics where you can see a high bank above the first farm house or the walk bridge right at Pickle Park Campground,etc. Look around you...no one's there, keep it that way!!! Some people like fishing around crowds--great, God bless ya, but go to Tippy or 6th St and be the best people person you can be. However, no need to start drawing the crowds to certain places where some of us enjoy fishing in solitude, ya know? Think...use some discretion, that's it.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well T-casts... it wasn't me that took that fine picture over a year ago and chose to post it on this site. The fish I did post a picture of was on the ground for heavens sake! It's OTHERS (and THEY know who THEY are) who told them exactly where I was. They ASSUMED what method I was using and THEY told the internet that assumed information. Some of the poeple pointing fingers need to take a look at HOW they are pointing those fingers.

All you finger pointers try this where ever you are right now. Point a finger at your computer... how many are now pointed back at you? 3, count em... 3 fingers pointing back at you. Just one more thing I learned back in 1st grade that still makes sense today.

Ever read the "everything I need to know I learned in kindergarden?" Great annalogies for every day life. Look it up. Google will probably bring it right to the top.

Enjoy the read.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> Ever read the "everything I need to know I learned in kindergarden?"


Hmm, kind of funny coming from a guy who has self control issues. Not long ago did you just post this towards other members. 



waterfoul said:


> Man I love that picture. The STALKER who took the picture on the other hand... right there in the 3-5 people catagory. Not that anyone asked but I was tossing a spinnerbait nearly the entire day... and only caught one fish that day... the 100+ guys downstream of me that day were catching a LOT of fish though... using whatever technique they wanted or are accustomed to.
> 
> Funny how whenever I make a single post in this section some prima donna a-hole seems brings that picture to the top. Great Picture isn't it?
> 
> ...


They didn't teach self control in kindergarten, did they? :lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> Well T-casts... it wasn't me that took that fine picture over a year ago and chose to post it on this site. The fish I did post a picture of was on the ground for heavens sake! It's OTHERS (and THEY know who THEY are) who told them exactly where I was. They ASSUMED what method I was using and THEY told the internet that assumed information. Some of the poeple pointing fingers need to take a look at HOW they are pointing those fingers.
> 
> All you finger pointers try this where ever you are right now. Point a finger at your computer... how many are now pointed back at you? 3, count em... 3 fingers pointing back at you. Just one more thing I learned back in 1st grade that still makes sense today.
> 
> ...


Mike, I wasn't talking about that at all. Didn't even enter my mind. As for the one you're talking about, take it for what it is and don't worry about it, ya know?


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

thousandcasts said:


> For clarity, the keyword is "discretion"--some people need to use it. ...*where some of us enjoy fishing in solitude*....


*But the question remains, does one 'general group' of fisherman exercise discretion more wisely than another? Or, what factors work together to exlplain the difference?*

I seek solitude porbably more than most, and I fish less crowded places to insure that and often that costs me fish. Not always, but often enough. I avoid 'hot sopts', I 've never fished 6th street or the [unmentionable] on a weekend. And I know how to keep my mouth shut, it's intuitive. Who doesn't? But some guys here have caught a lot of flack for posting pics of fish from busy urban areas and that's over-the-line, IMO. C'monz!, it's downtown GR, everybody knows about it, HAS known about it. That's _just the way the ball bounces_ in places similar to _The Grand_ around GR. But on small streams, just as small, inland lakes, *yes* discretion is required by common sense.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

DEEEEEP BREATH, o thats better, i have my venting out for a really long time, thats enough stupid babble and im also telling this to myself.


----------



## TheSteelheadBum (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe you should just ask Michigan Sportsman to ban the posting on lakes smaller than 50 acres or something like that if you have that big of an issue with it. I can see where you are coming from. I don't think small pieces of water have a place on internet reports, whether it's a lake or a river. This thread has gone way off track and I am out...


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I enjoy seeing pictures and hearing stories like steelman posts. I highly doubt it is a ego thing for most that post pictures. After all we are fishing for animals that have a brain the size of a pea.  Not a bad thing though to use some discretion when posting.


----------



## dewman22 (Jan 3, 2008)

D*#m, call frickin Springer.I myself have asked certain questions on here looking for a heads up on access points, baits being used, and generally where and how to get started (just recently getting into wetting a line). I don't want to know where your "honey hole" is, but getting some basic info on how to get started is'nt like asking to date your daughter. Again, " LIGHTEN UP ".


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

You can always tell when the runs are starting based on how much bickering goes on in the rivers forums.

Late March/early April and Late August/September. The bickering is way more predicatable than the runs themselves.:lol:

I think I'll just go look at the posts about deer QDM. Those are always civil and without controversy. NOT.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

waterfoul said:


> But I love my warm water brethren. WE don't bicker about this lake and that spot or that fish like the river prima donnas do. Never happens. We know how to get along with each other. Something we learned waaaaay back in kindergarden and 1st grade. My bet is many of you river guys never got that check mark in the box in front of "Plays well with others."


Freemont?????


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

quest32a said:


> Freemont?????



Yup was a sad day when someone closed the Fremont Lake thread.......:sad:

Best discussion on tactics for a specific lake and information about how to catch the eyes in that body of water was given and available for all to read..:coolgleam


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

thousandcasts said:


> Well yeah, that's the point isn't it? At the same time, if you get into a bunch of fish and there's not many people around, why advertise it? Certain rivers and certain sections draw crowds no matter what--however, that doesn't mean the rest of said river is un fishable. There's nothing worse than doing the leg work to find some new water and then later on, here comes someone posting giant pics of the area and saying, "We killed 'em! And the best thing is there was no one around!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I was going to edit the crap out of this thread, then I decided I was going to close. Now I decided that I don't even want to deal with it, If this petty crap keeps up with a few of you guys you are just going to get banned. 

BTW, Stein you had a pretty good prediction at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

Adam Peterson said:


> I would have to disagree with you buddy!! I can its a lot harder to catch a steelhead then a ******* bass. Plus I would rather catch one steelhead for every thousand bass i catch.


maybe the dnr should be stocking more of them so its not so hard?


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Edit me, I don't care. 

I think river reports, even on "acceptable" rivers are dumb. Photos and eye candy are fine if you need the ego-stroke, but why bother reporting? I think people getting flamed for reporting should be encouraged. If this were my site, anyone posting a report on a river or small body of water would be banned, and their families publicly shamed.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

just kidding of course.


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

bombcast said:


> just kidding of course.


:lol: That's some good stuff right there.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I am still trying to figure out the point of this thread....

_Guess I'll go to the warm water forum where it's all fishing talk and no one mentioning all the unpleasantries of the river forums..._

Now thats comedy ....
I think a reality check is in order for some people!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Funny how the guys that fish 365 days a year are out there rain or shine, blizzard like condition or blue bird skies are totally against river names. Then the guys who fish once in a awhile or during the "peak" whine because they want river names or free bees so they know where to plan there next trip. Then when polls are posted for no river names and it wins, nothing changes. :tdo12:

You can have a ton of fish in front of you one day, but if you don't know proper technique, don't count on catching those fish.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

stelmon said:


> Funny how the guys that fish 365 days a year are out there rain or shine, blizzard like condition or blue bird skies are totally against river names. Then the guys who fish once in a awhile or during the "peak" whine because they want river names or free bees so they know where to plan there next trip. Then when polls are posted for no river names and it wins, nothing changes. :tdo12:
> 
> You can have a ton of fish in front of you one day, but if you don't know proper technique, don't count on catching those fish.


You hit it....there are some of us that do fish a lot that enjoy a good read and some feesh "porn" from time to time.......I almost never post any specifics....plus I am leery at times in general, I caught fish today and yesterday but am keeping that to myself besides mentioning it now, due to this BS.....


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Carpmaster said:


> You hit it....there are some of us that do fish a lot that enjoy a good read and some feesh "porn" from time to time.......I almost never post any specifics....plus I am leery at times in general, I caught fish today and yesterday but am keeping that to myself besides mentioning it now, due to this BS.....


And this is a sad commentary on the state of "sportsman" on this site. I for one LOVE to see fish pics with or without any information on how, where, when, or on what they were caught. I am one of the 365 days a year fishermen (even though I say I dont' ice fish... I get dragged out on occasion... and I have neoprene waders for a reason) but thanks to just a few people here I no longer post anything of substance concerning fish or fishing in this section of this site. Contrary to what ANY of you river guys think... I do NOT have an ego about fish, fishing, catching, missing, or anything having to do with being outdoors. Yet the personal attack keep on coming, both in posts in this sections and in PM's I recieve. So earlier when I "lost it" for a little while I was truly pissed off that people seem capable of making whatever assumptions they feel fits as long as it's personal and pointed right at me or another member of this site taht you don't feel is up to your "standards." Go fishing already.

Before I head off to bed before my fishing adventure tomorrow, I'll add that I find it funny, commical, even odd that I've posted ONE picture of a fish in the last 5 months (and it wasn't even caught in Michigan... and was NOT posted in this section on purpose) and the only picture that gets talked about is one I didn't take that is over a year old now. Go fishing already!!


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

*THE FINAL THOUGHT:*












waterfoul said:


> And this is a sad commentary on the state of "sportsman" on this site. I for one LOVE to see fish pics with or without any information on how, where, when, or on what they were caught. I am one of the 365 days a year fishermen (even though I say I dont' ice fish... I get dragged out on occasion... and I have neoprene waders for a reason) but thanks to just a few people here I no longer post anything of substance concerning fish or fishing in this section of this site. Contrary to what ANY of you river guys think... I do NOT have an ego about fish, fishing, catching, missing, or anything having to do with being outdoors. Yet the personal attack keep on coming, both in posts in this sections and in PM's I recieve. So earlier when I "lost it" for a little while I was truly pissed off that people seem capable of making whatever assumptions they feel fits as long as it's personal and pointed right at me or another member of this site taht you don't feel is up to your "standards." Go fishing already.
> 
> Before I head off to bed before my fishing adventure tomorrow, I'll add that I find it funny, commical, even odd that I've posted ONE picture of a fish in the last 5 months (and it wasn't even caught in Michigan... and was NOT posted in this section on purpose) and the only picture that gets talked about is one I didn't take that is over a year old now. Go fishing already!!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

See now I've never watched a single episode of that show. Ever. I'd rather go on Letterman! LOL!!!


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey Steelheadbum!
Try reading.... It helps! My statement said that reports on the Joe don't have much of a negative impact on the Eco-system like they would a small tributary.

Well let me spell it out for you, I see your kind of slow!!! More people fishing =more fish caught and more stuff left in the river. Not too many catch and release guys on the Joe. Add with less fish being planted as well as more fish going thru the ladder to keep Indiana from whining. Means less fish making it back to lake Michigan! Since you been fishing The Joe so long you did know that use open the fish ladder for a few days and then close it thru out the spring and fall season's. Those where the days that even a guy like you could catch a limit of steel. I know natural reproduction is low or none existent. 

There is actually a TON of places to access and wade the Joe if you are limited to being a bank billy. 

I like being a bank billy, I also like fishing out of a boat so does that make me a boat billy. I've fished from BS to 1-94 and there are two places you see bank fisherman. Around the damn and the sportsman's club. So have you ever been on a boat fishing the Joe I'm beginning to think your a troll. 

I would venture to say I put more time on the Joe in the last year than you have in 10 years, 

Unless your a charter boat captain I highly doubt it! 

so believe me when I say this I know what these reports do "bring in a flood of non-local guys like yourself", but you are never going to stop them so you might as well take a hit and be cool with them on the big rivers and be happy that they are keeping the small stuff off the boards. 

I prefer to be part of the solution and not the problem!!!

You see I am not concerned with not having my spot to fish due to crowds as there is always other spots, but what does concern me is the well being of fragile Eco-systems that can be harmed by internet reports pages. I guess I just look at it from a much less selfish standpoint...

I'm not worried about a spot to fish, I'm worried that my son won't get to experience what I've experienced on the Joe. If that makes me selfish. Then call me a SELFISH PRICK! And if you were truly concerned about the eco-system, then it wouldn't matter what size the river was!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> Since you been fishing The Joe so long you did know that use open the fish ladder for a few days and then close it thru out the spring and fall season's


You know what sucks? I remember back when the Berrien Ladder wasn't even functional and they'd trap fish in the bottom of it and then truck them up to Indiana! :lol:

I also remember when certain spots above the Berrien dam were well kept secrets...


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

bowonly said:


> So have you ever been on a boat fishing the Joe I'm beginning to think your a troll.
> 
> I would venture to say I put more time on the Joe in the last year than you have in 10 years,
> 
> ...


Just a note, Steelheadbum lives on the St Joe river in the town of Berrien Springs. I see him nearly every single time I am out on the river, and also see him on the smaller tribs in the area. He fishes in my boat from time to time, and has access to many other boats on the river. 

Although I don't agree with Steelheadbum all the time he is not some dumb rookie by any means. What was it two winters ago Kory, you spent something like 45 consecutive days on the river?

BTW, Bowonly I think if you got way back and reread most of Kory's posts you will see that he probably agrees with you way more than you think.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I think one of the biggest problems is that some people form little cliques, and if you don't fish with them, fish where they do, or fish how they do, then your looked down on. Also, and I'm sure I'll get ragged on for this, but the biggest attitudes on this site are from steelhead guys from the west-side. For some reason, alot of them think they're ***** don't stink and they are just so awesome. I've noticed that other GreatLakes states talk alot of ***** about Michigan steelheaders, and it's mainly because of the holier than thou attitude of west Michigan steelhead anglers. 

I've posted my fair share of reports for sure, as many of you know, and it wasn't for "ego-stroking". Most of my reports gave river conditions, pressure updates, and of course fish info. Most of the replies on my posts are just east-siders talking steelhead, we don't ask what hole, what river, just nice fish and nice to see some fish over here. I started posting pics because I was getting alot of people calling me out because I caught fish on this side of the state fairly consistently, and they didn't believe me. Now, I don't post much, just because F'CK it, somebodys gonna talk ***** and I don't feel like playing their games. My pics are not real obvious most of the time, as I crop them always. I posted a decent amount in Dec/Jan and yet, I still seen only a few guys, just like I seen all season. Bottom line, if you post, just be descrete about it, no need for names of any kind, crop your pics good or pay attention when you take them, and don't brag, just talk fishing and show some beautiful Michigan steelhead, walleyes, pike, salmon, browns, or whatever.....And for the record, I think there should be some kind of off-limits on small lakes or very secluded, unpressured bodies of water.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Oldgrandman said:


> I am still trying to figure out the point of this thread....


*Once again, the POINT is why the rule is NEEDED in one forum and not the other.*



stelmon said:


> Funny how the guys that fish 365 days a year are out there rain or shine, blizzard like condition or blue bird skies are totally against river names. Then the guys who fish once in a awhile or during the "peak" whine because they want river names or free bees so they know where to plan there next trip. Then when polls are posted for no river names and it wins, nothing changes. :tdo12:


*Again, I've noticed NO ONE chiming in "whining" about the unmentinables rule, I didn't, and that IS NOT the subject of this thread. *

*But for some strange, unexplainable reason, very few here have been able to keep the subject of the thread at hand, w/out hijacking it, & turning it into something it's not, & interjecting their own, personal views which really have no relavence to the question posed . *

*OK now, for the 100th time, , this thread is only asking the question: "Why the diference?" *

*Can ANYONE aswer this w/out being rude, ignorant, confrontational, whiney, hijacking, or changing it's context?*

*Can anyone just take a chill pill and use rational thought less the emotions & just attemp to provide an answer to THE QUESTION POSED, here?* 

*This thread has nothing to-do with freeloading newbies looking for a handout!:rant: It's to do with THE NEED for the rule in one forum and not in another!*

 *Really,... I mean WOW! You'd think no one here had ever been asked a question before! It''s a specific question, are ANY able to give a specific, intelligent answer tot he question posed? If not, then why post any response at all?*


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

I hear talk all the time about 6th St. Dam and Tippy Dam being full of fish. This past week my cousin wanted me to take him to Tippy for his spring break. I love steelheading, but not enough to go deal with those guys. Ausable is 100% correct. The majority of steelheaders are real a**holes! I can not say everyone, cuz there are still a few left that fish the right way, and for the right reasons. Most of these guys take fish off gravel by either foul hooking them or tight lining them. I tell them all the same thing. I used to be a bed stomper and fish the gravel once in a while, but then I learned how to fish. Isn't it a real shame these days that I can't fish most of the rivers anywhere on the west side of the state without carrying some sort of concealed weapon? People are just that ridiculous that half the rivers aren't even safe. People are nuts! I need to find some new places to fish on the east side.....jeez...


----------

